# Question about Jager heater



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've just traded a 250w heater to pisces71 some weeks ago to a 50w Jager heater as well. I can't really remember how this heater works since it's been years since I last used one. I've never used the 250w either since it wasn't mine anyway.

Now, I've just setup a 10g shrimp tank for my buddy's sister. Plugged in the 50w Jager heater and it lit up as expected. I left her house last night then I got a call this morning that the light on the heater never went out. It was on the whole night. I asked her to check the temp and it was a constant 77 deg. I set the heater for 80 deg. What's wrong with this heater? Do I need to calibrate it?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

http://eheim.com/files/image/file/3611_3619.pdf
there is the instruction book hope that helps


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

if im not mistaken, you just turn the red arrow to the temperature (in your case, 77) and then whether or not you want it higher or lower...you turn the blue ring to the red arrow, right? my red ring sometimes turns as im turning the blue ring, be careful it doesn't. just messes up your calibration.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

it appears to be heating the water fine. i set it to 80 last night and this morning it was 79. my concern was that the light never goes out as if it was heating the water until it boils. i was expecting the light to go off when the right temp is reached.

any feedback on that??


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i doubt it's gonna get to boiling, you know what i mean? it should turn on and off. if you're really nervous about it....just keep an eye on it. when i first got back into fish keeping (i've got the same heater btw) i would always check it. actually, i still check mine alot!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

try putting it in another tank that has higher temp around 82,(coz if you set it to 80 most heatres has -/+ 1 degree)the light should shut off,let me know if you want an exchange,no problem....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> try putting it in another tank that has higher temp around 82,(coz if you set it to 80 most heatres has -/+ 1 degree)the light should shut off,let me know if you want an exchange,no problem....


Gentleman indeed Ed. I was a real pleasure to meet you finally.

As to the Eheim heater, calibrate by pulling the red button "all the way" up. I have to use a flat screw driver for leverage to get mine all the way up. When finish, push it "all the way" back down. Hope this help.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't see any red button on this one. it's just a dial to set the temp and a small round thing (looks like a button but the same color of the dial - not red) that turns together with the dial. i tug and pulled to no avail. using a screwdriver did not do anything on that thing. 

i can't even figure out what that round thing is for. most logical thing comes in mind is its the heater's sensor to know if its submerged.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

You need a thermometer to calibrate it properly. Just read off the water temperature on your thermometer. Pull on the tab pin at the top of the heater, it will release the adjustment knob.. turn the adjustment knob to say exactly the same temperature as what your thermometer is showing. Push the tab pin back in to lock the adjustment knob back. Your heater should now be calibrated properly and you can turn the control knob to a higer temperature if desired. Most of the time, it works first time but sometimes you may have to calibrate it a second time.. Cheers.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i got it working now. that tab is stuck shut on there. i almost broke it. thanks for the advice guys!!


----------

